# Removing and Reinstalling Grips



## Rothenfield

This is a simple question, is it possible to remove the grips from one set of clubs and reinstall them on another set? I've read were some folks have removed their grips by using high-pressure air, which I don't have, but am wondering if it's possible, what other methods may work to remove grips without damaging them?


----------



## Cajun

You can use one of these and lots of solvent. Golfsmith sells 'em.










Start by lifting the edge of the grip at the shaft and get some solvent in there, then work the grip remover under the grip and start working it around the shaft, adding more solvent all the time. I use a spray bottle for the solvent. Takes a little work and be careful with older grips, but you can pull them off without hurting them. Once off clean any tape residue from inside, let them dry out then reinstall them on the other club.


----------



## Rothenfield

Thanks Cajun! I just looked at the Golfsmith site. 22 Bucks for the tool. It might be worth it if it's something that I may do more of. I'll have to think about that. It's good to know that it's possible though. Now that I'm golf-crazy in the head, I may have to start investing in some of these tools if I want to save some dough. The price of grips and installation is outrageous in my humble opinion. I installed some grips years ago and still have some solvent around here somewhere.


----------



## Gas Hawg

I tried to remove a couple of grips using compressed air. I will need some better plans than what I had going in. Popped one and stretched the other two beyond usability. Luckily the local pro had my exact midsized Lamkin Crossline in the basket so I was able to fix my bad club anyway... I just wish I had thought through my club purchases before wasting new grips and then immediately retiring a couple of clubs...


----------



## Indacup

Rothenfield said:


> This is a simple question, is it possible to remove the grips from one set of clubs and reinstall them on another set? I've read were some folks have removed their grips by using high-pressure air, which I don't have, but am wondering if it's possible, what other methods may work to remove grips without damaging them?


There is an "art" to removing and installing grips using air pressure...all you need is about 90 psi....but in the meaintime the device Cajun showed works well...it will require a lubricant...instead of buying the expensive grip solvent, I recommend you use lamp oil that you can get from Wal-Mart for a fraction of the price.


----------

